# Questions  for logan lathe owners



## JR49 (Apr 27, 2014)

All the spots that need oil have either covered "oil cups" (like the 2 on the QCGB), or oil holes with little spring loaded balls to keep debris out (like on the tailstock and on the carriage handwheel shaft ). QUESTION #1, are these simply holes that direct oil drops to where its needed, or are they actually reservoirs that hold oil and dispense it when needed?   QUESTION #2 probably only applies to 2500 series lathes. On the backside of the headstock, there are 2 "fittings", the top one is a zerk grease fitting that I'm pretty sure lubricates the back gear shaft. My question is about the second one, (if it is actually a fitting), it is about 1" under the zerk, It is threaded and has a nut on it that's tightened up against the wall of the headstock? Almost looks like a tire valve stem. Hope my description is better than my ability to post pictures, I promise, if someone answers my questions, I'll learn how to add pictures. Thanks, JR49


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 28, 2014)

JR49 said:


> QUESTION #1, are these simply holes that direct oil drops to where its needed, or are they actually reservoirs that hold oil and dispense it when needed?


They are just holes or passages that direct the oil to where it is needed. You should only apply a few drops of oil to them at a time. Oil little, but oil often. I typically oil them once at the start of my work session. If I am using the machine all day, I will often oil again right after lunch, or halfway through my day. Only a couple of drops each time.



JR49 said:


> QUESTION #2 probably only applies to 2500 series lathes. On the backside of the headstock, there are 2 "fittings", the top one is a zerk grease fitting that I'm pretty sure lubricates the back gear shaft. My question is about the second one, (if it is actually a fitting), it is about 1" under the zerk, It is threaded and has a nut on it thats tightened up against the wall of the headstock? Almost looks like a tire valve stem.


Sorry, I will have to let someone who has that series of lathe answer this part of the question, as mine is a little older than yours and does not have the fitting that you describe.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 28, 2014)

There also may be a screw you have to remove in the main pulley for oil also


----------



## JR49 (Apr 28, 2014)

About question #2, My description wasn't great, but I'm in the process of learning to post pictures (thanks to my wife's teaching ability). Soon I'll be able to show the "fitting" I'm asking about. Thanks, JR49


----------

